# MLS or LSC ? and why....



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

As asked over at Large Scale Central; and why not ask it here...

Which do you like best; My Large Scale, or Large scale Central ....

....and why ?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm here, I know the participants, sort of, and I don't have time to attend two sites. 

Chuck

Note added later. Many of my pictures are in my MLS space. It is easier to stay here than learn how to navigate another site and I'm happy here.

I just wish that newbes would provide more information when they ask a question, but that is true everywhere.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

I try to make most of my threads or posts include support material / images that I hope is informative to someone, so I don't want to spend time and effort duplicating it on multiple forums.

-Ted


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I think that both sites have a lot of useful information and good folks. But the LSC site's software and organization means I only check it occasionally. 

Here my bookmark leads to the Active Topics page. When I come to this site, I can see all the new threads and new replies to old threads from all the sub-forums on (mostly) a single page. And the forum organization makes more sense (to me) than at LSC. It's easy to find posts I've made or replied to, as well. Plus, now that I'm slowly getting into Live Steam, I'm following that forum and reading a lot of older threads here. I visit this site once or twice a day--though there's not always much new.

When I go to LSC, there's no easy way to see a list of all the recently updated threads from every sub-forum. I think that board is more active, but I find it harder to navigate and find things (which is possibly because I visit there less--a vicious cycle, I suppose). There are probably ways to make that forum do most things I want, but I don't like jumping through hoops (the extra step of subscribing to my own thread) for the sake of poorly implemented software. I rarely post there, because I only visit the site once a week or so and it would be hard to follow/find my own thread.

Actually, the forum I read most consistently is GSC. Yes, it's mostly about English/Continental gardens and European outline trains. But there's always something interesting to read. I rarely post there, though it's a good place to ask questions if you're into European trains and models. I also have a bookmark that points to their "recent threads" page.

I think it's nice that there are all three available. Each seems to have its own focus, quirks, and community. I hope all three will be around for a long time.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

The main reason I dont participate at LSC is because the forum has no "active topics" feature..
my bookmark for MLS has always been set to open with:

http://forums.mylargescale.com/portal.php?page=active_topics

So all I have to do is go to MLS, and it instantly opens with all threads that are new or updated since the last time I visited the site..(visits are usually only a day or two apart)..Thats how I like to use the forum, it makes sense to me..

but on LSC, they dont have an "active topics" capability..so if I want to read new posts, I have to go and open every sub-forum one at a time..ugh, no thanks..so I simply dont use LSC at all..

also, I have been on MLS for 16 years now, its been my Large Scale internet "home" for as long as I have been in the hobby..its a geat site, no reason to leave!  and I agree with Ted about "duplicating effort"..no reason to do that, one forum is enough.

Scot


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Fr. Fred;

I have been here since Shad started it back during the first LSOL meltdown. I guess I have been here so long that it has become "homey" to me. There are a really nice bunch of folks at LSC, but even though I am retired now, I find that I really just have time for a single large scale site. Another plus is that the Live Steam forum is very active and informative, and now that my thrust is in the live steam direction, it is a big plus.

Cheers,
David Meashey


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

LSC does have an Active Topics list, I am looking at it right there on the home page when I open it. If you're logged in you should see it too. Also go to the Forum tab, go to the bottom and there is another Active Topics list. There its called Recent Topics along with two other tabs, Newest Topics, and Most Viewed Topics.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that I figured out how to add pictures after moving from Windows to OS X, I favor MLS over LCS.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

About 13 years ago I was invited by Bob of MLS to join them in a barbeque at the Queen Mary Big Train Show. My daughter Grace and I met a bunch of nice people.

After that I just stayed here. I have a lot of memories linked to MLS. 

I came across this picture of a some of us after visiting the Fairplex in 2006.











Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

vsmith said:


> LSC does have an Active Topics list, I am looking at it right there on the home page when I open it. If you're logged in you should see it too. Also go to the Forum tab, go to the bottom and there is another Active Topics list. There its called Recent Topics along with two other tabs, Newest Topics, and Most Viewed Topics.


Thanks! I just went and looked, and I see it now..that must be new(ish).
I actually made a thread to ask about it on LSC back in 2010, and there was no active topic then..apparently I haven't checked on it since! 

Scot


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

Not tried LSC. I like MLS and find interesting stuff to read and learn, and there are clearly some knowledgeable folk on here. However I do despair at some of the interpersonal bickering that seems to crop up on here - rather more so than on GSC where I spend most of my forum time as I'm a Brit.

Nick


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, it's a bit more polite over there... noticed that.

Greg


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

I check this one in the morning and occasionally post on here. I check LSC in the evening but never joined. I find a lot of the best tend to put their posts on both forums.

One reason I never joined LSC was that when I first started looking there they had three members that stood out. It seemed that these three sould hijack every interesting thread and call each other names and waste time and space. Bob eventually cracked down on them, but the taste has always remained with me.

As far as civility goes, I guess i just do not look for people to be sniping or what have you. I read everything as a conversation and must filter out any emotional overtones. Here we have the moderators to crack down on things. On LSC Bob occasionally has to threaten dire consequences for uncivility. Both are a washout as far as that goes for me.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

There use to be a G scale store here in Phoenix. I think it was him who told me about MLS. I have been here ever since. I have a HUGE collection of Photos stored here.
I have met so many many friends here. So I just stick around. I have only been to LSC once or twice. I did not see anything that interested me there. 

JJ


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

To each their own. I personally prefer LSC even though I've been a member here since 1996.

Doc


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I myself am on both forums and active on both. I find the wealth of information on both forums very valuable. The live steam forum is much more active here, and I hope to return to having my own live steamer in the future. Some topic areas are more active over at the other site. I tend to scan what new posts have been made, read what interests me, reply if I feel the urge then move on. There are pros and cons to both sites just as there is with anything. But I choose to enjoy the pros of both sites and not pay attention to the cons to much. After all, its a hobby to allow myself to recover from the overstimulation that everyday life entails. Its worked for most of my life, why change it. Mike


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I 2nd what Dave Meashy said.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I like the "new" MLS best.

I like all brands & negative (vs non-critical & helpful) comments cause me to lose interest in a forum.

All forums tend to take on the personality (good or bad) of some members.

I don't remember why I drifted away from LSC (Bob is a good guy).

I find MLS much friendlier under the new management.

I don't spend much time on the forums or on the Internet these days.


----------

